# The Art of Photograpgy by me :)



## mentos_007 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'd like to invite you to my portfolio web page. It is being developed all the time.

http://www.lnet.szn.pl/mentos/portfolio/

Still I don't know what to do with graphics there because it is really primitive


----------



## Artemis (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow...Just been checking through your site...nice work.


----------

